# MF 165 hydraulics slow



## steelinthefield (Jan 27, 2015)

1976 MF 165. Having some problems with 3 pt. hydraulics and power steering (if it is indeed supposed to have power steering).

anyways, 3 pt. linkage goes up and down and is very responsive when nothing is on it. I have used at 2 bottom plow and back blade on this tractor and both have raise slowly and seem to shake more than normal while coming up. drops down no problem.


tractor had a loader on it before with an additional pump run off the front. the loader is off and the pump has been removed so not sure if that could have had any affect on it but thought it was important to mention.

transdraulic fluid is just a hair under the full line. fluid on stick looks clean enough (not cloudy). haven't checked the filter. any advice?


----------



## kevingweq (Jan 21, 2015)

I would start with a filter change , or cleaning of the suction screen/filter


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

I firstly would like to know what type of brakes the tractor has by maybe getting a picture of the back axle, but by what u have said I would suggest that u drain the back end oil, change or clean oil filter and then fill to top of dipstick with fresh oil!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

My 1066 chatters on the way up with the 5 bottom plow I have. Talked to a local mechanic about it and he said that its likely that the seal on the internal cylinder that raises the 3pt is probably leaking, causing the chattering. Mine will also hiccup when raised with weight on it, though. I don't know if yours does that. Otherwise, I'd change the filter and start with that. Its usually easy enough for someone to do on their own, and I've seen it help more often than not.


----------



## steelinthefield (Jan 27, 2015)

*filter clean/change*

thanks for the advice everyone. sounds like i'll start with a filter change, if that doesn't fix it, new fluid. here's a picture of the back of the tractor

image upload no limit


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

She's in nice condition!!


----------



## steelinthefield (Jan 27, 2015)

thanks eoinmassey. seems like it's in decent shape. anyways, i have an update. winter was far too cold to work on the tractor and now that spring is here i finally dug into it and changed the filter. didn't seem to change the slow/shuddering lift of the 3 point. 

i've attached a picture of inside the housing to show you the fluid. i've read on MANY different forums about water in hydraulic fluid and have heard that it looks milky, or gray, or cloudy and mine looks clear on the dipstick, clear when i drained it from the bottom bolt of the left side cover. what do you guys think? do I have water in it?










when i put it back together i found out that i didn't place the PTO lever back in the groove like it was supposed to so i have to get in there again to fix that. Point being, you can't really tell from my photo but there was a large metal housing just inside the left side pto lever cover that prevented me from seeing the filter. the metal housing is bolted to the cover with three 2.5 inch allen bolts. i had to feel around blindly to undo the metal wire and unscrew the top of the filter cup. this metal housing is definitely some kind of hydraulic component as it had a small hydraulic line that was hooked up on the outside the cover that hung in a "U" shape and just went right back into the cover. i'll take some pictures of it tomorrow but i was just really confused by it as I haven't seen mention of it in the manual or online.

lastly, this tractor has multipower but the multipower doesn't work or the linkage doesn't engage, not sure which. but could that be causing any loss of hydraulic power?


----------



## steelinthefield (Jan 27, 2015)

i think i figured out what the metal housing is...sort of. i think it leads to the aux. pump/mulitpower pump. look right?


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

Your oil appears to be ok alright but the fact that there is bits of rust on the inner components is a bit unusual!


----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)




----------



## eoinmassey (Jan 3, 2015)

This is a poster I got the picture of, I hope it can help you n some way shape or form!


----------

